# Ok I've done it again



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep I've managed to finish another model,this time its the TV version of the Moebeus Seaview and Flying Sub,I am only showing finished pics as one you don't really need another how to build set and two I didn't take any pics of building as I went along so that kind of negates the first reason:lol:I started by originally just wanting lights in the main sub and then thought about lighting FS1 but how to get power to it without it being on a seperate stand/rod and came up with the bubble trail idea,I sculpted it and gave it to friend to cast in clear resin,it carries 2 wires so that I could connect it to the power source through the Seaview,first problem it wasn't as clear as I would have liked and second it wouldn't support the weight of FS1,I drilled a channel out the full length of the trail and put in a length of silvered piano wire,fine enough to dissappear but strong enough to support the weight,still had to tint with clear blue and highlite in white for effect,I am pleased with how it has turned out,bright colours of plants a la Irwin allen set design, a TransAtlantic cable with a diver out to help get the coms through,a giant squid to terrorize the scientist in the diving bell(also lit along with the spots using fibre optic)and as a last thought I stuck a couple of led's in at the back of the FS1 for jet burn or what ever its called,I opted for blue in the end as white didn't look good and orange was to dull,hope you like it,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

Nicely done ! looks great!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks MIC,


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Many thanks guys....money is in the post:lol:
cheers,Gordon


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

A Very Nice Build!, very realistic thanks for sharing your work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice work on a great kit, and love the display base!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Excellent. Nice turbulence trail from the FS!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I like it a lot. There is a lot of details to draw the eye apart from the excellent "wash" behind the FS1. Things like the scuba diver, the mini sub and the diving bell.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Simply fantastic paint job on Seaview in a great diorama setting.Certainly hope it will end up under glass in order to protect it from dust.:thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> I like it a lot. There is a lot of details to draw the eye apart from the excellent "wash" behind the FS1. Things like the scuba diver, the mini sub and the diving bell.


thanks,wife wasn't sure about the wash but I can now show her your comments and bragg:lol:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

xsavoie said:


> Simply fantastic paint job on Seaview in a great diorama setting.Certainly hope it will end up under glass in order to protect it from dust.:thumbsup:


I am taking it to the Glasgow model fest this weekend,which is the annual show hosted by the Glasgow branch of IPMS,after that I will get a case organized,dont know whether to have it with just a clear front and some subtle down lighting almost like an aquarium or just a standard case,

Gordon


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Very* well done! :thumbsup:

Lots of eye candy.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice indeed, love the base and the Flying Sub effect.

All the best for the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks Rowdylex,let you all know howI got on
Gordon


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job. I like it.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great job!!! You managed to include all the bells and whistles with that one! I really like all the stuff you can see through the windows. Very impressive. :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

That looks fantastic Gordon....love the wake behind the FS :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Nicely done! This really has a lot going on with it! Very imaginitive! I especially like the way you lit the Flying Sub.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the praise,the only thing you cant see is the three color lled light changer in the FS,I took the circuit out of a halloween light unit I had spare and changed the 5mm leds to 1.8mm ones,I had originally planned on making the centre section top of the FS removable like the Aurora kit but had no way of hiding all the guts,so closed it in,etch brass also,I also have to thank *************,his colors on the 1/350 seaview were the inspiration for this big girl,so thanks again for all your praise it is very much appreciated:thumbsup:
cheers,Gordon


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Hello again folks,Glasgow IPMS show over for another year,got a class winner for the Seaview in Sci-fi diorama class,very pleased with the result,also plenty of praise from other clubs and members of the public attending the show,thanks again for all your comments,
cheers,Gordon


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the class win, a well deserved honour. Thanks for sharing your build.:thumbsup:


----------

